# Documentation guidelines



## Revenuecycle (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a link or cheat sheet on documentation guidelines for doctors for the new codes in psychiatry......please and thank you.


----------



## MikeEnos (Nov 21, 2012)

*Some reference material*

Hi there,
I did some searching for you and here's what I came up with.  I've attached a nice 1-page crosswalk that you can give to your providers and/or keep at your desk for reference.  You also have a great flow sheet that will show which codes to use in which situations.  

Lastly, here's a link to a page where I got this info, and it includes full length videos with narration by AMA-CPT Advisory Committee members Dr. Benjamin Shain, Dr. David Berland, and Dr. Sherry Barron-Seabrook.   If these code changes will affect you, I strongly advise you to view these.

I hope that helps.  Have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Revenuecycle (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for your help!!!!


----------

